# ¿Pata rota?



## Constantine (Jul 31, 2012)

Buenos días, me he topado con esto, el circuito no se ha llevado ningún golpe por lo que no estoy del todo seguro de que este roto, pero si no lo esta, no entiendo su objetivo. Es un interruptor por presión de aire. Y según entiendo yo esta pieza debería estar unida, pero no entiendo como se pudo romper de esa manera.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 31, 2012)

No veo bien la foto y no entiendo bien tampoco qué es o dónde va, o cómo se rompió...

Pero si la platina vertical central, esa es la que va hasta abajo y eso que se ve en el cuadrito rojo es la platina partida al medio...

yo creo que naturalmente nos e rompió..la tiene que haber abierto, cortado, una persona por algo en especial.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 31, 2012)

Eso me temía, pero no se como se pudo partir así, ¿puedo ponerle un punto de soldadura para unir las dos partes o en ese punto no va a coger bien?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 31, 2012)

Amigo Constantine, acaso tu dispositivo tiene algun inconveniente?.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 31, 2012)

Funciona a medias, me explico. Es un cierre por aire. En principio debería hacer vacío o expulsar aire hasta que se completa el cierre. Pero esta estropeado y solo da un pulso (hay que darle varias veces haste que se complete el vacío o llene el circuito de aire. Encontre un par de cortos en el circuito y revisando me encontre con esa rotura.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 31, 2012)

Bueno, si la rotura del pin sospechoso, fuera el inconveniente, NO funcionaria a medias. El problema se halla en otro lado.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 31, 2012)

Mas cosas tiene, como ya dije tiene un par de cortos en el circuito que tengo que arreglar,  a parte de eso encontre una resistencia y dos diodos quemados que ya he reemplazado. Pero quería arreglar todo lo que se ve a simple vista antes de conectarlo para hacer pruebas (y así evitar estropearlo más)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2012)

A lo mejor, han cortado ese pin porque el aparato no se controlaba al generar vacío...tal vez lo hicieron a propósito para que tengas que pulsar varias veces...pero al fin es un vacío controlado...

hay que tener cuidado con ese tipo de aparatos...pueden convertirse en bombitas


----------



## Constantine (Ago 1, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> A lo mejor, han cortado ese pin porque el aparato no se controlaba al generar vacío...tal vez lo hicieron a propósito para que tengas que pulsar varias veces...pero al fin es un vacío controlado...
> 
> hay que tener cuidado con ese tipo de aparatos...pueden convertirse en bombitas



Lo gracioso es que por tener que pulsar varias veces se partió el mecanismo de la llave... y si dices lo de que se puede convertir en  bombas por la presión no te preocupes porque tienen unas tapas de plástico en la cámara de aire que saltan con facilidad.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2012)

si, mi compresor tambien tiene la valvula de seguridad...

Bueno...repará todo hasta que parezca que está original de fábrica...y usalo, y ahi vemos-


----------



## Constantine (Ago 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias,  a ver que tal sale.


----------

